# [SOLVED] Blu Ray drive disappeared under Windows 7 Ultimate



## JohnnyZenith (Sep 19, 2009)

My Blu ray drive was totally fine for ages even under Windows 7 but now it has totally disappeared. Even scanning for hardware changes doesn't work. There was something about deleting upper and lower filters but I don't seem to have them.

I have an Acer 5920G with some Blu ray drive I can't find the name of as it doesn't appear. I have Windows 7 Ultimate. Why has it disappeared? How do I get it back? Someone must know the answer to this.

thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Blu Ray drive disappeared under Windows 7 Ultimate*

can you see it listed correctly in the bios

check the data cable has not become loose


----------



## JohnnyZenith (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Blu Ray drive disappeared under Windows 7 Ultimate*

Hi yes it is listed under the bios. How do I get in to check if the cable is loose? If it is listed in the bios i'm guessing it isn't loose?

Thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Blu Ray drive disappeared under Windows 7 Ultimate*

in the device manager uninstall the drive and then reboot and check if it working


----------



## JohnnyZenith (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Blu Ray drive disappeared under Windows 7 Ultimate*

Thankyou very much, that seemed to have done the trick.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Blu Ray drive disappeared under Windows 7 Ultimate*

glad you have it sorted


----------

